# How do I edit the front page sections?



## blizeH (May 19, 2008)

I seem to remember there being an input where you could separate the areas with commas, just wondering if that's still about somewhere?

Cheers


----------



## Costello (May 19, 2008)

go here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=01
scroll down a bit


----------



## blizeH (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the link, that was the page I tried earlier and for some reason there's nothing on there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's got the heading 'GBAtemp Settings, this section is optional' but not the actual content.


----------



## xJonny (May 19, 2008)

Are you using theme GBAtemp v3?


----------



## Costello (May 19, 2008)

cant you see this section:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Portal display: what subjects do you want to see on the portal? In which order?
> Example: NDS, GBA, General. Possible items: General, NDS, GBA, Wii, Homebrew.



nay?


----------



## blizeH (May 19, 2008)

Nope! I'm using the 'Lite' theme/skin btw, it looks nice.


----------



## blizeH (May 22, 2008)

bump, any suggestions please?


----------



## arctic_flame (May 22, 2008)

blizeH said:
			
		

> bump, any suggestions please?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=34603

On the left?


----------



## blizeH (May 27, 2008)

Woot - cheers! Let me change the skin back to the V3 one, and then I could edit the sections, thanks.


----------

